# Books for 4th Year MBBS and USMLE 2



## maik7upurz

Ok so I've decided that there are books you will use for you own understanding/usmle and books to pass the Paki prof. Since they are teaching Clinicals/Usmle-2 during 4th year and final year I want to use those books now as well as pass proffing text so can you all help me with the following.

Ophthalmology (Eye): I guess this comes in the USMLE step 2 somewhere and its also in 3rd prof under UHS. At RMC they use Jogi (some indian author) and Salem Akhtar (some paki author from Lahore). Whats the foreign standard book for this topic, and which book is the best for USMLE step 2 review?

ENT: Most use Dhingra, the newest edition just released. Seems fine to me and affordable being an Indian book, but if there is something better fill me in.

Paediatrics: Well it comes in 4th prof aka Final MBBS. There is some pervez akbar khan local book pakis use for prof, and I got a really good book called Blueprints Paediatrics for my USMLE-2 revision as well as the Kaplans, anything else?

Surgery: Well there are so many books on this topic. You have the history taking and examination books but then you have the sugery speciality books such as baily and love. Should I just stick w/that one?

Obs/Gynae: For prof I guess people use Ten Teachers, so what about a USMLE 2 book?

Medicine: Davidsons I guess would be good, wat bout the USMLE 2?

I know I missed out on a few things but could someone clarify for me all the topics/subjects covered on the USMLE-2 and which books to use for standard and review for those topics. I'm pretty set on what to do for step 1 but since in Pakistan they throw in Clincals while your still finishing your basics, I want to utilize my time for USMLE-2 as well. Thanks!


----------



## DiediaDeevE

*New Member - First Post*

Hey All I've been around here for many many months but this is the first time I've finally registered and posted. This board has been a wealth of knowledge but I wonder about some other sites you use you use for this type of stuff. Please let me know other sites/forums you use I'll go post an intro now!


----------



## dr_kakar

Can anyone suggest me review books for 4th year mbbs books and books for surgery also?


----------

